# neener neener neeeeeeeeener



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Am I the only one who already has their flag?


----------



## bikapelli (Feb 15, 2005)

No, mine was flying high on the 4th of July


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Nicely done.


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*Indeed....*



alienator said:


> Nicely done.


Well done indeed.

If I flew such a flag in my neighborhood, I'm more likely to hear from my neighbors "Where's this 'Moots' country at?"

So rather than risk a citation for some obscure municipal code violation, this is the flag I fly these days.... I'm already provoking potential neighborhood unrest by parking my vehicle _inside_ of my garage.


----------

